# Eigenbauschutzblech / Fender für Giant Trance Fullys



## Faltreifen (20. Oktober 2010)

Da von den Bike-Manufakturen nur sehr selten zu den fabrizierten Bikes passende Schutzblechsysteme angeboten werden und die Schutzblechhersteller nur Universallösungen anbieten können, die nur sehr begrenzt ihren Zweck erfüllen, ist man meist auf Eigenkonstruktionen angewiesen. Hier möchte ich eine Lösung für ein Hinterradschutzblech speziell für den Giant Trance Hinterbau zeigen, deren Zweck es sein soll den Dreck vom Hinterrad von den Gelenken und dem Dämpfer fern zu halten. Nicht vom Gesäß den Fahrers!   Wie auf dem folgendem Bild zu sehen  ist, ist gerade der Hinterbau des Giant Trance, 1. schön offen für jeglichen Schmutz der vom Hinterrad angeschleudert  kommt, und 2. ist er total verbaut, was die Reinigung nicht gerade erleichtert.  Auf dem Hinterrad ist ein Tioga Factory DH 2.10 Montiert, der eigentlich noch ausreichend Platz für ein Schutzblech lässt, wenn es optimal angebracht ist. Das Schutzblech wiederum sollte gut an die Rahmengeometrie anpassbar sein, ohne selbst an Stabilität zu verlieren, damit es während der Fahrt nicht anfängt herum zu schlackern, oder auf das Rad zu schlagen.








Das Schutzblech sollte zwischen dem Rad und der senkrechten Verbindungsstrebe am Hinterbau montiert werden. Ich hatte erst auch ins Auge gefasst das Schutzblech eventuell auf die Verbindungsstrebe, also zwischen Verbindungsstrebe und Sattelrohr zu montieren, dort kommt das Schutzblech aber mit dem Umwerfer in Konflikt. Wenn das Hinterrad mal so richtig mit Matsch zugekleistert sein sollte sammelt sich der Dreck 1. zwischen Schutzblech und Strebe und 2. würden dabei vom Rad aufgesammelte Steine ständig an den offen liegenden Streben schleifen.








Fündig bin ich dann beim Beavertail XL von SKS geworden.  Verwendet habe ich hier nur das Vordere Schutzblech. Es sieht recht schlicht aus und  ist einigermaÃen steif. Aber vor allen Dingen ist die Form des Schutzblechs so, dass daran kaum herumgefriemelt werden muss. Der seitliche Biegedurchmesser ist sehr flach gehalten und es besitzt sehr kurze Kannten was auch größere Reifendurchmesser zulässt.
  Für die Montierung habe ich verwendet:
  Beavertail XL von SKS
  Gewebeklebeband (von der Firma die angeblich die Welt zusammen hält)
  Kabelbinder 4,8 mm breit
  Bohrmaschiene / Holzbohrer 5 mm
  Cuttermesser mit starker Klinge / Heißluftföhn um die Klinge zu erhitzen





Zum Ausprobieren habe ich das Schutzblech einfach mal so reingepremmst wie es letztendlich aussehen sollte.








Damit es passt muss die abstehende Halterung entfernt werden. Leider entstehen dann Löcher, die z.B. mit einem zusätzlichen Stück Plastik und einer Heißklebepistole geschlossen werden können. Alle entstehenden scharfen Kanten habe ich zusätzlich angeschrägt, damit sie sich mit der Zeit durch Bewegung nicht irgendwo reinfressen. Die Plastik schneidet sich am besten wenn die Klinge vorher mit z.B. einem Heißluftföhn angewärmt wird.





Alle Auflageflächen, bzw. die Stellen an denen das Schutzblech mit den Kabelbindern befestigt werden sollen, habe ich mit dem Gewebeklebeband zweilagig abgeklebt. Das Klebeband verhindert nicht nur scheuerstellen am Rahmen. Die Verformung des Klebebandes, wenn das Schutzblech mit den Kabelbindern so fest wie möglich angebracht wird gibt der ganzen Konstruktion zusätzliche Stabilität und Rutschfestigkeit. Auf den Fotos die ich mit Blitz gemacht habe scheint das Klebeband grau zu sein, das ist nicht der Fall, es ist tief schwarz (gibts auch in anderen Farben) und fällt auf dem Rahmen kaum auf.





Die spitz zulaufende Seite des  Schutzblechs habe ich eingekürzt und es direkt über der unteren Schweißnaht der senkrechten Verbindungsstrebe montiert. So wird eine maximale Reifenfreiheit erreicht, da dann die Höhe der Schweißnaht und der darunter verlaufenden Querstrebe ausgespart ist. Beim Anzeichnen der Bohrungen sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass die Löcher möglichst dicht an den Rahmenteilen liegen, damit die Kabelbinder anschließend keine Lücken aufweisen, sondern überall anliegen. Meine Befestigungspunkte liegen knapp über der unteren Schweißnaht, auf der Mitte der senkrechten Verbindungsstrebe und jeweils auf den beiden Stabilisationsstreben.





Die Löcher bohrt man am besten mit einem Holzbohrer, da der eine kleine Spitze zum Ansetzen besitzt. Damit die Kabelbinder unter dem Schutzblech möglichst nah anliegen sollten die Kanten der Löcher mit dem Cuttermesser abgeflacht werden.





Anschließend werden die Kabelbinder so angebracht, wie sie das Schutzblech letztendlich halten sollen. Bevor sie jedoch festgezogen werden sollte das Schutzblech noch einmal genau ausgerichtet werden!
  Beim festziehen der Kabelbinder das Schutzblech gut festhalten damit es nicht wieder verrutscht. Die zulangen Kabelbinder noch abschneiden und fertig ist der Eigenbau-Fender.











Der Platz zwischen dem 2,1 Zoll Tioga Reifen und dem Schutzblech ist mehr als ausreichend und auch die Kabelbinder lassen genügend Spielraum.











Die Bilder zeigen noch mal das Endergebnis. Auf dem letzten Bild (ohne Blitz) ist auch zu erkennen, dass die Halterung (Klebeband usw.) eigentlich nicht zu erkennen ist. 

Diese Methode des Eigenbau-Fenders ist eigentlich auf alle Fullys mit festem Hinterbau anwendbar. Siehe hier an meinem HeavyTools:




Edit:Lol welcher Lümmel hat mein Bild geklaut?

Wer von euch hat sonst noch Schutzbleche an sein bike angepasst? Eure Lösungen würden mich sehr interressieren!

So und nun Wünsche ich euch sauberes Fahren!


----------



## Ronito (23. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die penibel beschriebene Anleitung! Außerdem perfektes Timing, denn momentan bin auch ich am überlegen mal Schützer an meinem Fully auszuprobieren. Ich hatte schon diverse Modelle in der Hand, die Universallösungen sind alle zu schmal, die Motocross-Optik-Teile einfach furchtbar hässlich und wahrscheinlich nicht sehr nützlich. Zufälligerweise bin ich auch bei den Beavertail XL hängen geblieben.

Ich gebe Bescheid falls ich was gebastelt bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (23. Oktober 2010)

ganz nett, aber, ohne dich beleidigen zu wollen, hab ich mir beim lesen des threadtitels mehr erwartet als ein leicht umgefriemeltes standardschutzblech, das nach wie vor nicht perfekt sitzt. was ich dir dringend empfehlen würde und was ich damals bei meinem trance gemacht habe ist, das teil bis unter die kettenstreben laufen zu lassen. wenn de reifen matschig und mit steinen zugesetzt ist, dann kann er nämlich da und vorzugsweise genau an der schweißnaht schöne spuren hinterlassen. so geschehen bei meinem trance damals.


----------



## david99 (23. Oktober 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> ganz nett, aber, ohne dich beleidigen zu wollen, hab ich mir beim lesen des threadtitels mehr erwartet als ein leicht umgefriemeltes standardschutzblech...



Dito.

Das doch auch viel zu kurz so, spritzt doch trotzdem Rücken & Rucksack voll...


----------



## Ronito (24. Oktober 2010)

Ihm geht's doch darum, Gelenke und Dämpfer zu schützen, mehr nicht. Und Ideen auszutauschen ist doch immer in Ordnung.


----------



## sharky (24. Oktober 2010)

Daron schrieb:


> Und Ideen auszutauschen ist doch immer in Ordnung.


 klar. nur dass die gelenke hier aufgrund der konstruktion recht robust gegen den schlamm sind, weil ne stahlscheibe flächig davor sitzt und die dinger da resistent gegen sind. und das, was er grad bei den hinterbauten am meisten schützen sollte, den hinterbau an sich, schützt er nur teilweise. den dämpfer muss man IMHO vor dem beschuss des HR nicht sonderlich schützen, das erledigt das sattelrohr. und "eigenbau" hat halt nach wie vor nix mit "einfacher modifikation" zu tun


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

..ich lach mich tot - und dieser aufwand , um ein bisschen dreck am arsch abzuwenden ...


----------



## sharky (24. Oktober 2010)

den dreck hält er eben nicht vom a... ab und darum ging es auch nicht. lesen bildet


----------



## Faltreifen (24. Oktober 2010)

Nach meiner ersten moddrigen ausfahrt bin ich recht zufrieden mit der Konstruktion. Mein Hinterteil war zwar Schmutzig aber das vom Bike nicht. Bis auf die Stelle unter dem Schutzblech. 





Vielen Dank an Sharky für den Tipp. Darauf hin habe ich die Stelle einfach mit dem Gewebeklebeband abgeklebt.





Erwähnenswert ist eventuell noch, dass die einzelnen Lagen mit dem Klebeband entgegengesetzt der Laufrichtung des Hinterrades (von unten nach oben) angebracht werden sollten, damit der Dreck bzw. das Wasser nicht unter die Klebebandränder gedrückt wird. (wie im Bild zu sehen)
Das fertig ausgeschnittene Schutzblech und das zukleben reiche ich hier noch nach.





Um die Löcher im Schutzblech zu schließen habe ich das hintere Schutzblech zerschnitten. Das bot sich hier einfach an, da es in beide Richtungen die selbe Krümmung besitzt.





Die ausgeschnittenen Teile habe ich dann mit Heißkleber von unten am Schutzblech angebracht.













So nun zu den fragen die aufgekommen sind.

Die Schutzbleche sind 60mm breit. Das Schutzblech ist so kurz weil es eben nur ein Dreckschutz für den Rahmen sein soll und in diesem Fall nur "kann". Die Beavertail's sind für längere Versionen ohne zusätzliche Stützstreben nicht geeignet. Außerdem sollte der Schutz dem Anspruch der Geländegängigkeit genügen. Was er tut! Wer es ausprobieren möchte kann die vorgeschlagene Version ja erweitern mit eventuellen Stützstreben. Aber ich denke, dass das Hintere Schutzblech für einen trockenen Hintern noch zu kurz ist. Also müsste es noch verlängert werden. Das sollte mit Heißkleber eigentlich auch gelingen. Um die unterschiedlichen Längen mal vergleichen zu können habe ich die Bleche noch mal über einander gelegt. 





@ Sharky: Also warum das Schutzblech nicht richtig sitzen soll verstehe ich nicht ganz. Für mich sitzt es perfekt. Ich habe es noch mal von oben fotografiert. 





Über der unteren Schweißnaht habe ich es platziert weil dadurch noch einmal die Reifenfreiheit erhöht wird. 

Und ein eingebautes Standardschutzblech ist das für mich nicht mehr.  Aber darüber kann man sich natürlich streiten. Ich habe sehr intensiv im Netz nach einer Methode gesucht wie man ein Schutzblech am Giant Trance installiert ohne nur noch auf der Straße fahren zu müssen. Sharky hat geschrieben das er sein Schutzblech bis unter die Kettenstreben laufen lässt. Dann zeige uns doch bitte deine Konstruktion, dann können wir noch was lernen. Dafür ist der thread doch da. 

Ich hoffe es werden noch mehr Bauanleitungen bzw. Schutzblechvarianten geposted.


----------



## sharky (24. Oktober 2010)

mein bike ist seit februar außer dienst gestellt und das schutzblech damit auch.


----------



## david99 (9. November 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie breit das Beavertail XL ist, bzw. ob auch ein MM 2.5 komplett abgedeckt wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronito (9. November 2010)

david99 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie breit das Beavertail XL ist, bzw. ob auch ein MM 2.5 komplett abgedeckt wird?



Ich hab's mir jetzt auch besorgt. Das XL ist genauso breit wie das normale Beavertail: ~59mm. Der groe Unterschied beim XL ist, dass es einfach flacher gebaut ist und an den Seiten nicht so steil abfällt. Deshalb sollen lt. Beschreibung wahrscheinlich die "Fat Tires" besser passen. Meine 2,25" Fat Albert werden haargenau abgedeckt, schmaler dürfte es nicht sein.


----------



## Faltreifen (10. November 2010)

@david99: Die Breite der Schutzbleche hab ich eigendlich angegeben?! Beim Hinterradschutzblech ist das letzte Stück deutlich breiter, das habe ich aber leider nicht gemessen. 

@Daron: Hast du es schon eingebaut? Dann lass mal sehen. Ich habe schon wieder ein paar Touren hinter mir und bin mit meiner Konstruktion voll zu frieden. Was jetzt noch nervt ist das Vorderrad, aber so richtig funktionelle Patente für eine Fox-Gabel habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Faltreifen (16. März 2013)

Ich habe mir für diese Wintersaison ein Hardtail mit einer 120mm Rock Shox Recon Gabel aufgebaut, an die ich das vordere Beavertail Schutzblech gebaut habe. Es ist zwar nicht die schönste Lösung, aber hier stand die Praxistauglichkeit im Vordergrund. Ich denke die Anpassung des Schutzblechs an die Recon Gabel kann analog zu einer Fox Gabel geschehen.

Der grundlegende Gedanke bei dem Schutzblech war, es an die Stelle zu verbauen, für die es gedacht ist, nämlich zwischen Gabelbrücke und Reifen, da es so den meißten Schmutz abfängt (s. Bild 1).






Dazu habe ich es wieder mit Kabelbinder, wie auch schon bei dem Fully-Spritzschutz an der Gabelbrücke befestigt (s.  Bild 2). Dafür wieder Löcher mit dem Kabelbinder entsprechend breiten Bohrer bohren und mit einem Cuttermesser die Austrittslöcher anschrägen, damit der Kabelbinder so flach wie möglich über, der dem Reifen zugewandten Seite liegt. Um die Gabelbrücke habe ich vor dem Befestigen ein Mal Gewebeklebeband geklebt um den Lack vor abrieb zu schätzen. Die Löcher habe ich vor den Aufsteckschlitz des Schutzbleches gebohrt, so sitzt es ungefähr dort wo es hin soll. Die Löcher in dem Aufsteckschlitz habe ich mit ausgeschnitten Teilen eines Ã¤lteren Schutzblechs zugeklebt.

Damit das Schutzblech weiter hinten einen festen Halt bekommt und nicht rumschlackert habe ich Streben verbaut. Ich habe mich lange nach Kunststoffschellen umgesehen die den Gabelholmaußendurchmesser umschließen können, aber nicht wirklich etwas Brauchbares gefunden (inkl. kateye Kunststoffschellen). Ein Gang zum freundlichen Fahrradhändler hat mir die hier Verbauten Teile aus seiner Grabbelkiste für 5 € eingebracht (DANKE!). Diese bestehen aus zwei Trelock Schlosshalterungen (s. Bild 4), die geschraubt werden können und für jeden Fahrradgabelholm Durchmesser ausreichend sein sollten. Und zwei Zweispeichen-Schutzblechstreben (keine Ahnung von welchem System). Die Klemmen, die das Schutzblech halten, gehören ja nicht zum Schutzblech, darum habe ich sie mit einem 0,5 mm Bohrer im verbauten Zustand mit dem Schutzblech zusammen angebohrt und beides mit einer entsprechend kleinen (ich denke) Holzschraube fixiert. Eine der beiden Streben habe ich jeweils abgesägt da ein eine Strebe auf jeder Seite vollkommend ausreichend ist. Bevor ich die Schlosshalterungen an der Gabel befestigt habe, habe ich jeweils ein stück von einem alten Schlauch über die Gabelenden gezogen um auch hier wieder den Lack zu schonen.

Bis jetzt hat sich das Schutzblech in groben Gelände, bei ausgedehnten Schlammfahrten und Schneefahrten als absolut tauglich erwiesen. Von vorn kommt kein einziger Spritzer. Der Reifen den ich vorne Fahre ist ein Tioga extreme XC 2.1.

Um die aufgekommene Frage nach dem Abdeckungsbereich des Hinteren Beavertail xl Schutzblechs zu beantworten, kann ich berichten, dass der 2,4" Specialized roller rs auf mavic 317 Felge auch komplett abgedeckt wird (s. Bild 6).


----------



## Faltreifen (29. Januar 2015)

So Nachtrag!

Ich habe das vordere Schutzblech vor rund zwei Jahren an mein Enduro Fully gebaut und für den Hinterbau gleich noch eine Schutzblechhalterung gebaut.
Das Ganze sieht dann so aus: 


Dazu habe ich das Steckschutzblech (sks beavertail xl) erst unten an der Sattelstütze eingeklickt und habe dann, an der am Schutzblech montierten Steckhalterung mit einem Stück Karton Maß genommen. Das habe ich 2x auf ein Alublech übertragen und dann mit einer Blechschere ausgeschnitten. Dort wo die Halterungsbleche aufliegen in der Breite der Streben das Blech wie ein L nach außen gebogen. Die Auflagefläche mit Gewebeklebeband abgeklebt und an den gewünschten Stellen 2 Löcher gebohrt um die Bleche mit Kabelbinder an den Streben fixieren zu können.
Oben an der Halterung je ein Loch gebohrt, ein Alurohr mit einem 5 mm Innendurchmesser auf der Breite des Schutzbleches + 5mm abgeschnitten. Passend lange Schraube mit selbstsichernder Mutter und je einer Scheibe vom und hinterm Blech befestigt.

Schutzblechhalterung mit beweglicher Welle FERTIG! 

Jetzt noch in die Steckhalterung des Schutzblechs zwei zusätzliche Löcher Bohren und mittig an der Welle ordentlich festzurren. Dann die Steckhalterung über der Welle absägen und das blanke Metall mit etwas Fertan Rostschutz  oder einfach einem Tupfer Farbe oder Bienenwachs oder auch einfach etwas Schleim vom heutigen Gespräch mit dem Chef versiegeln. In den Schutzblechclip für die Sattelstange auch noch Mal zwei Löcher bohren, das Schutzblech auf die Steckhalterung schieben und am Sattelrohr mit noch einem Kabelbinder befestigen. Hinteres Schutzblech Fertig!!!!





Ich fahre damit nur bei Mistverhältnissen (also den ganzen Winter) in jedem Gelände. In zwei Jahren wohl mit gut 2 Stunden Flugzeit. Und die Konstruktion hat noch keine Probleme gemacht.

-Kein Dreck mehr in der Fresse, Hundeschei*e in der Nahrungsaufnahmeöffnung, Holzsplitter im Auge oder Steine in der Nase
-das Selbe nicht mehr von hinten

Ein paar Schmutzspritzer lassen sich natürlich nicht Vermeiden wenn man stundenlang in der Matsche quirlt. Aber das ist kein Vergleich zu OHNE Fahren oder Marsh-guard oder irgend etwas anderes was ich bisher ausmachen konnte.

So jetzt noch ein paar Impressionen vom misshandelten Bike.


----------

